# 2019 Season Pro Cycling Kits Thread



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks like Trek is kicking things off this year and I think it’s their best yet. The Women’s kit is a nice one as well. I would actually ride in this one. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/degenkolb-deignan-reveal-trek-segafredo-2019-team-kit-in-london/


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Not a bad kit for the men. I really like the women's kit.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

AG2R La Mondiale have shown this. Merckx logo on the jersey, which as usual is from a new supplier, suggests no change to the kit design.










That Merckx frame is shambles. How beautiful weren't the O2s.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

They may change bikes every other year, but they are consistent as a team can be when it comes to kits.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Splunk> has taken over as the tech sponsor (from CA) for Trek-Segafredo! Note the logo on the sleeves. It's a big data company, so they'll be able to log all of the rider's performance metrics and actually be able to use that to obtain incremental gains and insights.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I like the new Lotto Soudal kit. They added more contrast and bling. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lotto-soudal-roll-out-2019-jersey-video/


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

It's similar enough that you aren't going to spend a few months figuring out what the kit is, but I think is a bit updated.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Photographer has managed to make Puck Moonen look ordinary. No small feat.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Katusha going with more contrast than last year as well. Kittel promises to be fast again. 

Erik Zabel joins Katusha-Alpecin as performance director | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Riders show off their 2019 kits - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com


----------

